# navarre pier



## utah6 (Feb 19, 2008)

is it ever gonna be rebuilt???


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

ya want me to be honest?, or make up something that sounds good?


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

IMHO IF these people get their way (and a pass is built) 

there will NEVER again be a pier at Navarre Bch :doh

http://www.navarrepass.com/


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

Here's a link to a PDF from the last workshop. Why does it take 8 months to recieve permits? That's where we are now.....waiting. I agree with Pier#r, if this pass option grows legs it will notbode well for us pier fishermen.A pass that close to the east of the pier would be bad for those wanting to catch fish.

http://www.santarosa.fl.gov/engineering/documents/navarrepierworkshop.pdf


----------

